# Importance of Biosecurity



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Brent posted this this morning on FrogNet and the TWI site - but I thought it would be important to post it here as well.

When working with amphibians in captivity, we have the responsibility to protect the native species in our area. So please properly dispose of all tank materials. Bleach waste water, incinerate biological materials if possible - and if not, at the least double bag them and place them in the garbage. There is a link to a pdf with guidelines for this issue in the post.



> I received the following message from Kevin Zippel at the Amphibian Ark this morning. This story underscores the responsibility we share to make sure our amphibians do not transmit diseases to the wild.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

rozdaboff said:


> Brent posted this this morning on FrogNet and the TWI site - but I thought it would be important to post it here as well.
> 
> When working with amphibians in captivity, we have the responsibility to protect the native species in our area. So please properly dispose of all tank materials. Bleach waste water, incinerate biological materials if possible - and if not, at the least double bag them and place them in the garbage. There is a link to a pdf with guidelines for this issue in the post.


Not to underscore the absolute importance of this but what of passed past repercussions currently taking hold? Are we to pretend this as the start date of finally taking action to these measures when much of the damage that can happen (possibly) already has?

And what of the 'candy' sellers out there who likely don't consider exactly where each of their sales ends up or the stature of knowledge to those they sell too. 

The people who do know better (avid froggers), may follow this protocol down to the 'T', but does this make up for every other invisible mistake out there?

The intention however is w/out a doubt a neccessary one and should be followed by ALL regardless of ones outlook on the subject (opt/pessimism) or negative direction it may indeed be heading. But as a whole how can this be assured w/out, of course, relinquishing/forcing the obsessive greed (which we know will never happen) and compulsive nature of sellers/buyers out of the mix. The practability of it has lost more than enough ground along the last 20 years. Many have been fat/happy a long time and I don't see many giving up their acquired laziness to make less profit due to the turn down rate (though they COULD/should). 
There's always new things abound regardless of all that has already crossed our path. Preventing further contamination of new pathogen introduction is obviously the only logical goal we can hope for, but even then (after stating what has been stated) can we assure this w/ out giving oversight to everyone else? And we know all this isn't possible for anyone w/ a wide enough pocket book/smugglers.

At the time (year of the frog) we need diverse interest most we will end up w/ the exact opposite by centralizing it.
This will take much more than forethought to make this more than a gain/loss situation for the frogs. It will take a fight by no less than the very literal definition of that word.


----------



## dneafse (Nov 1, 2006)

*Amphibian reintroduction program spreads chytrid*

Conservation Efforts May Have Backfired for Spanish Toad -- Pennisi 2008 (922): 2 -- ScienceNOW


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Amphibian reintroduction program spreads chytrid*

doh..... :/


----------

